# More ... > Exchange and mart >  Nationals Needed

## SteveW316

Hello Everyone,

Not been on here in a while!!

I'm looking to add to my apiary and was wondering if anyone was looking to dispose of any Nationals?

Borders / Edinburgh/ Fife areas preferred, but willing to travel.

Thanks
Steve

----------


## Jon

Wait for the Thorne sale and you can get flat pack cedar nationals for between £15 -£18.

----------


## SteveW316

Hi Jon

Think I may have missed the Scottish Sale day and the Windsor Sale Day was today? Getting south isn't an option, hence my hope someone more local may be off  loading equipment.

But thanks for the suggestion.

Blessings
Steve

----------


## Jon

The main sale is usually in January and is carriage free if you spend £100 or more.

----------


## SteveW316

Thanks Jon,

I'll start saving the pennies!  If Scotland is independent by then, wonder if i'll have to pay import duties? ;-)

Steve

----------


## gavin

> Thanks Jon,
> 
> I'll start saving the pennies!  If Scotland is independent by then, wonder if i'll have to pay import duties? ;-)
> 
> Steve


Maybe Brian at Thorne of Scotland can declare UDI?   :EEK!:

----------


## SteveW316

Good idea Gavin!!

----------


## crabbitdave

My favourite whiskey is always cheeper when we're abroad, wonder if that will apply to England could pop over the boarder for cheep dram  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Silvbee

> Thanks Jon,
> 
> I'll start saving the pennies!  If Scotland is independent by then, wonder if i'll have to pay import duties? ;-)
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

I've had a couple of national bits and pieces for a while that I don't use. Some of them are hand made but they're in good nick and I'd be happy to sell them on to you.

I'll have a poke around in the shed tonight and see what I've got but off the top of my head its at least a couple of broods, a super and a brand new queen excluder.

----------


## SteveW316

Hi James
email me? steveatthebees"AT"gmail.com

Cheers Buddie
Steve

----------

